# Gaggia Alternative Recommendations



## hebridean (Sep 14, 2009)

Given that my Baby Twin is faulty and having just read the thread "Is it a good time to buy a Gaggia" i can see it taking some time getting it fixed. So i'm not prepared to be without a machine for any length of time and would appreciate an alternative suggestions to a Gaggia. I've only ever had Gaggia's and know nothing of what's out there.

Many thanks.


----------



## BlkKnight (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm also looking at the Delonghi Magnifica ESAM4200S

I know the purists will hate it, but it's a solution for my needs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based?

There may be an independent technician nearby that can fix your machine for a reasonable fee.

Have you considered the Ascaso Basic? Its a solid machine for the money

Alternatively, a Rancilio Silvia will meet your needs.

Both are approx £300 new and produce decent shots of espresso.


----------

